# Hauling kayaks on my 2013 lt



## Gordonsta (Jul 10, 2016)

I have done several searches but only come across one picture of someone with double kayaks on their Cruze. I'm looking into the possibility of buying a Thule roof rack and adding j hook style kayak holders for several 300 mile drive beach trips. Can anyone comment on how this would do, and if it is practical? Mpg wise how bad would I suffer? I know it will be bad. The kayaks are 10 ft and weigh about 40lbs


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just about everyone is complaining about the lack of tie downs or tow hooks as their official name, our 04 Cavalier sure had them/ Somehow they completely disappeared, can't really find out why.

Wise in using roof racks, top of the Cruze is extremely soft and dents very easily. This is what one guy did to mount his.










Hyundai is no longer providing that front screw in tow bar. But just about any kayak carrier you can find requires a front and rear tie down, wind can really catch these things, and blow them sideways. I am using my 88 Supra for this, still has four tow hooks.

Another alternative is buying these. 










Just a piece of 1" PVC tubing with a slot cut in it.

I just purchased tie straps at Walmart, 10 feet long, test weight of 300 pounds, with buckles and hooks at each end, four of them for ten bucks. Could remove the hooks and install that piece of PVC tubing, yeah, I can sew using weather proof thread. Also purchase felt that I used contact cement to glue these to the straps where they make body contact, don't want ruin my paint. If using the PVC tubing, would put it as close to the hood latch as possible and the same with the trunk where the lock is. This metal flexes very easy and may end up with a dent.


----------



## Gordonsta (Jul 10, 2016)

That's some good info. The first pic you posted didn't come through. Will you resend?


----------



## Gordonsta (Jul 10, 2016)

Also prolly a dumb question but does the pvc go under the hood and trunk and just catches?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Both photos on both my Win 10 and XP box are showing up fine, not sure what else to do. Do know if I open this site up on my smartphone, kind of goes crazy.

Yeah, open the trunk and the hood, and toss that PVC tube in there, then close it, pull on the strap so it is tight.

Only rumor I have heard about getting rid of tow hooks was the tow companies lobbied congress to get rid of them, were affecting their business. Maybe you are suppose to call a tow truck company to haul your kayaks.

My girls wanted me to figure out how to mount our kayak on top of our motorhome. With all the junk up there, AC's, vents, couldn't find a spot large enough. Since its so tall, could have purchased three 8' sea worthy kayaks and hung them vertically at the rear, but where would we store these things over the long winter months.

Just threw in the towel, when we got up there, rented them.

Here is where I store our kayak, at the back wall is the rack I made to hold it for our 04 Cavalier with four 3" suction cups, carpet keeps the seat back from rubbing on the roof. Straps are from Walmart, stitched the end pieces together for a long strap I use at the center, through the doors for extra security. Fits perfectly on my Supra. Many mount the kayak upright, this is dumb, if you hit a thunderstorm like we did several times, would fill up with water, so mount it upsidedown. Also tighten the front straps more so the front is lower cutting into the wind, if high, insides will catch the wind.

View attachment 199745


----------

